# Adrien Broner looking seriously fat



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like he found his daddy's fridge.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Schaefer looks worried.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Doesn't look fat at all actually.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

he does look heavy, more than a month left before the fight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

He looks perfectly healthy to me.



Dumb, arrogant, and healthy. - And I hope Maidana totally humiliates him.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Because he's got big arms he's fat? :huh


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Schaefer looks worried.....


RENE gon whoop dat azz


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this is a guy who was recently making 135, he'll be fine


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

He looks fat from the neck up.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

signs of roid usuage......swollen face


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


>





~Cellzki~ said:


> this is a guy who was recently making 135, he'll be fine


when's one time going to one time adrien? If he can smack adrien, it's a good way to get Floyd's attention


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner looks a lot bigger than Maidana.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Maidana looking like a boss.

Broner will cut the weight fine (as a side note-he seems naturally bigger than Marcos)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A whole lot a couch commentators in the british section of the site, they honestly believe this man is 180 lbs


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks way more like a douche than he does fat.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Was just a weird angle.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

I think its the shirt


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a great angle, he's not fat.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fat cunt


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

He looks like fucking retard in that picture, his arms are horribly flabby too 

Maidana looking like a boss though, dat trim and the Hollister shirt oh god he's swaggy

Look at the fucking size of Karass too


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Keith Thurman about to derail Karass' hype train.


----------



## oneshotalt5 (Nov 1, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Keith Thurman about to derail Karass' hype train.


Is there such thing?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

dude looks fine, check the angles of the other pics, he's gonna put a hurting on tailor made maidana


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

What is Maidana's fight night weight? he looks pretty small at ww


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

He does look fat. Broner is a silly boy, just waiting for the train crash.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

He looks like a young ol dirty bastard. If he grew some of those old school coolio dreads I'd jump on the bandwagon. For the time being I think he's a cock smoker 

R.I.P ODB


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

He does seem to look huge for whatever weight class he's at. I'm sure it's nothing a camp won't fix, though.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Thread should be named "Maidana looking seriously fabulous"


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Thread should be named "Maidana looking seriously fabulous"


Marcos is a suave G.

Its stark in contrast to Lucas who wore an old 90's style tack suite to the Garcia presser :lol:


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Marcos is a suave G.
> 
> Its stark in contrast to Lucas who wore an old 90's style tack suite to the Garcia presser :lol:


Maidana is part of boxing's fashion elite :yep


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He lost a lot of weight since his rap tour he looked much fatter in his documentation. His face looks a little bit fat but hat's genetics he looks pretty good on the pic and will still lose weight


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope reine maidana fucks him up


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

i think its the angle that makes it appear that way. One thing for sure is he has no business getting all fat like he was on his rap tour. Not saying it matters but you would think he would want to stay in shape constantly like the throwback fighters. Most of the guys these days don't train until they have a fight signed. SMH


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Guy Looks fat for a guy who is supposed to fight at welterweight. Funny how always the same People defend Broner.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> when's one time going to one time adrien? If he can smack adrien, it's a good way to get Floyd's attention


Who's the Chinese guy?

Is that Shumenov?

Guy supporting his countryman GGG?

Whose the midget on the far right fighting, Santa Cruz?

Amazing how Santa Cruz and Thurman are the same height..

Although LSC is a big ass Super Bantamweight fighter at 5'8. Can't believe he made the BW limit.. He can easily move up the weight classes.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Who's the Chinese guy?
> 
> Is that Shumenov?
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty sure golden boy scooped up shumenov. Possible hopkins showdown in the future


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


>


Thurman looks like a badass!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Soto-Karass has awful hands.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Soto-Karass has awful hands.


I think he fights for a living or something


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Dot of moisturiser would sort that right out.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> I think he fights for a living or something


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> signs of roid usuage......swollen face


fucking stupid atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> i think its the angle that makes it appear that way. One thing for sure is he has no business getting all fat like he was on his rap tour. Not saying it matters but you would think he would want to stay in shape constantly like the throwback fighters. Most of the guys these days don't train until they have a fight signed. SMH


His rap tour fat isn't far to normal people. So your critique is ridiculous, I mean the only thing he suffered from was losing ab definition.
People seem to forget he was sparring and still doing gym work during the tour, you could see him and Hank Lundy sparring in AB season 2 premiere before he got with Floyd in Vegas.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fat gluttonous bastard. He'll be like his dad in 5 years.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Fat gluttonous bastard. He'll be like his dad in 5 years.


Broner has a potential to become a good sumo wrestler.

click


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His rap tour fat isn't far to normal people. So your critique is ridiculous, I mean the only thing he suffered from was losing ab definition.
> People seem to forget he was sparring and still doing gym work during the tour, you could see him and Hank Lundy sparring in AB season 2 premiere before he got with Floyd in Vegas.


Dude even Floyd made fun of him calling him fat and he looked bloated as hell at that time. I am not calling him fat in the pics for this thread as it seems like a bad angle. Broner in between fights needs to stay in the best shape he can though and it will only benefit him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Dude even Floyd made fun of him calling him fat and he looked bloated as hell at that time. I am not calling him fat in the pics for this thread as it seems like a bad angle. Broner in between fights needs to stay in the best shape he can though and it will only benefit him.












That isn't fat to a regular person or hell an athlete in general so to call the shape he was in fat is ridiculous. He isn't in his normal weight that he usually is in, but he isn't anywhere close to being fat.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That isn't fat to a regular person or hell an athlete in general so to call the shape he was in fat is ridiculous. He isn't in his normal weight that he usually is in, but he isn't anywhere close to being fat.


Is it James Toney on May's t-shirt?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner has the type of mentality of a Ricky Hatton, not a Floyd......show me Floyd ever looking like that in his career ? You won´t find, because Floyd was never sloppy like that with his body.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

From Russia said:


> Is it James Toney on May's t-shirt?


Either Toney or Floyd himself



Vic said:


> Broner has the type of mentality of a Ricky Hatton, not a Floyd......show me Floyd ever looking like that in his career ? You won´t find, because Floyd was never sloppy like that with his body.....


You know you have no basis for this comparison other than irrational hate towards Broner right?
Broner has never ballooned up to the weight that Hatton did regularly. Even in his "out of shape" he was in better shape than Hatton and most boxers out of training camp. You do know that right?










Out of shape Broner is in better shape than 90% of the world population in shape. That people actually take him saying he is fat and look at the picture and that video and claim that Broner is as fat or as undisciplined as Ricky Hatton easily tells you the hate for Broner is on another level.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You know you have no basis for this comparison other than irrational hate towards Broner right?
> Broner has never ballooned up to the weight that Hatton did regularly. Even in his "out of shape" he was in better shape than Hatton and most boxers out of training camp. You do know that right?
> 
> 
> ...


Show me Floyd being careless with his body while he was young, bama....?

You are the only one defending Broner here, even Mrjo said that he was fat before....
Fat for a boxer, we mean.....why compare him with the non-athletes ? He depends of his body, I don´t, you don´t, the rest of the population don´t.....we are comparing him with other guys like him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Show me Floyd being careless with his body while he was young, bama....?
> 
> You are the only one defending Broner here, even Mrjo said that he was fat before....
> Fat for a boxer, we mean.....why compare him with the non-athletes ? He depends of his body, I don´t, you don´t, the rest of the population don´t.....we are comparing him with other guys like him.


Show me Broner being carless with his body. Because he hasn't.
Doesn't matter if I'm the only one or in a group.
I don't care what MrJo says I care what I say and my opinon.

Broner isn't fat for a boxer. He isn't fat at all, he is not in the usual shape he is in from going on tour, but to claim he is fat or reckless with his body is simply a lie on the face. To claim he is in the category of a Ricky Hatton with his off fight weight shows you aren't any where close to being objective as you claim and you are just a outright irrational hater of Broner.

I'm comparing him with his previous weight and really fat and out of shape fighters and elite fighters and to claim he is fat or reckless with his weight with the pick I posted just shows you that you have lost all appearances of impartiality.

YOu couldn't even be bothered to call out the fact that in the first picture the dude isn't fat, your first post was trying to dick ride Maidana talking about some "schaeffer seems worried" LOL

Stop with the hate.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Show me Broner being carless with his body. Because he hasn't.
> Doesn't matter if I'm the only one or in a group.
> I don't care what MrJo says I care what I say and my opinon.
> 
> ...


Floyd Mayweather is a Broner hater then, because he called Broner fat too.....there you go, Mayweather hates Broner....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> YOu couldn't even be bothered to call out the fact that in the first picture the dude isn't fat, your first post was trying to dick ride Maidana talking about some "schaeffer seems worried" LOL


Schaefer looks a bit worried indeed, actually......I´m good in reading body language, remember ? The Lance Armstrong thread on ESB, I told you all how LAnce was lying there sometimes


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Even Broner said on a Video that this rap tour wasnt good for him as a boxer. And he looked like it wasnt good for him.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I see Bama is being Bama in here!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Floyd Mayweather is a Broner hater then, because he called Broner fat too.....there you go, Mayweather hates Broner....


Yeah and Broner is a Broner hater to because he called himself a fatty and said he lost his 6 pack and just has a 1 pack now.
There you go Broner is a Broner hater

/stupidity

Damn hurt to cut my brain off and say such stupid shit when it was clear they were talking in jest about him simply losing his definition.
Dude wasn't as defined as he usually is and made jokes about it, to claim he is fat and out of shape though is ridiculous because no matter how you cut it in regards to other boxers, elite boxers, elite athletes of the world this "out of shape" Broner is not fat nor out of shape.

This " out of shape" Broner was beating the brakes and mouthpiece out of Hank Lundy in sparring then went to the dogpound and beat the shit out of Floyd Sr's top prospect in 3 rounds to the point Floyd Sr. called the sparring match and jumped in to save his own kid.



Vic said:


> Schaefer looks a bit worried indeed, actually......I´m good in read body language, remember ? The Lance Armstrong thread on ESB, I told you all how LAnce was lying there sometimes


Sure :lol:
I figured he was lying after everyone on his team turned on him


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Show me Broner being carless with his body. Because he hasn't.
> Doesn't matter if I'm the only one or in a group.
> I don't care what MrJo says I care what I say and my opinon.
> 
> ...


When I say fat I mean for his profession and for the level he wants to get to. I feel its in his best interest to stay in top shape all the time. Only something good can come out of doing that. I don't think he looks fat in the pic and I believe he is going to beat Maidana down. I just think for the level he desires to get to he needs to be on point all day every day. Even Floyd called him fat Bama and I am not talking about some over weight guy in the street fat.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah and Broner is a Broner hater to because he called himself a fatty and said he lost his 6 pack and just has a 1 pack now.
> There you go Broner is a Broner hater
> 
> /stupidity
> ...


:lol:

We´ll see, my boy El Chino is going to hunt the kid around the ring with his bombs.....if he survives, I will applaud him.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Vic said:


> :lol:
> 
> We´ll see, my boy El Chino is going to hunt the kid around the ring with his bombs.....if he survives, I will applaud him.


No dude. Maidana will be too slow and too wide. Broner is going put in some work on him especially on the inside.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> When I say fat I mean for his profession and for the level he wants to get to. I feel its in his best interest to stay in top shape all the time. Only something good can come out of doing that. I don't think he looks fat in the pic and I believe he is going to beat Maidana down. I just think for the level he desires to get to he needs to be on point all day every day. Even Floyd called him fat Bama and I am not talking about some over weight guy in the street fat.


When I say fat I mean fat and even for his profession he is not fat. Berto going up to 180, Bradley going up to 180 after the Manny fight that is fat.

Broner her isn't fat in the slightest and quite frankly if he is serious about moving up in weight he was going to need some fat and increase in calories to build the muscle to fill in to the WW weightclass, not claiming that is what he did here.

My talking to you about him being fat as nothing to do with a Maidana fight or any fight, it is simply about the truth. He isn't fat or out of shape in any professional metric of boxing period. Even Broner called himself fat MrJo, doesn't change the fact that objectively he isn't/wasn't fat and didn't let himself go, shit even in the AB episodes you see him constantly in the gym and sparring.

Like I said you kill your credibility when you say shit like that and then we get shit like this thread with people claiming the dude is 180 at the press conference and fat, when clearly he is nothing close to that.

As for his weight, Broner said he isn't going on tour anymore because he wants to completely focus on boxing and I applaud him, everyone can't be RJJ and play basketball semi-pro, rap, and box and do 2 out of the 3 at a high level. If he feels that is in his best interest to get to where he wants great and I applaud that, but gettng fat and out of shape isn't the reason.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> No dude. Maidana will be too slow and too wide. Broner is going put in some work on him especially on the inside.


Maidana is focusing his training on body punches and workrate (this is exatcly what made Ponce and Paulie fights close ones), he has a lot of power, much more than Ponce and Paulie (obviosuly much much more). Maidana is wide ? He will focus on the body more, which will make him miss much less punches....

Maidana is not too slow anymore.....check that right hand he landed on Lopez, that´s speed right there. Broner has not a good footwork, and neither has a good jab to keep Maidana off of him.
Can he hurt Maidana ? He certainly will land punches, but can he hurt Maidana ? How many clean punches he had to land on DeMarco before the stoppage ? More than 30, that´s right. And DeMArco is a LW.

Who has more experience ?
Who is training more ? I´m sure Broner is training, but there was no music tour in Maidana´s camp.
Who will be busier ? Something that can be decisive in a decision....this is not Canelo being lethargic and throwing anything......

Bama is good people, but I´m not basing my pick only because Maidana is one of my favorites..nor do I hate Broner like he says. If Broner wins this, he will gain my respect, certainly, it will be a win to be proud of, IMO.


----------

